# another mystery: Vivaldi's harp concerto in D minor



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The first disk here contains "Vivaldi: Harp Concerto in D minor" with no RV number.

I've googled it, wikipedia-ed it, you-tubed it, Arkivmusic-ed it, and done everything else I know to do.

It is not a transcription from anything.

This work simply does not exist.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Experts are baffled as well.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not in Grove.

The obvious answer is that it isn't by Vivaldi but merely attributed to him.
It would hardly be the first time a work of a lesser composer had been mistakenly or deliberately attributed to a great one (eg, the "Albinoni _Adagio_").


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm...I notice it includes the Handel opus 4 no. 6 organ concerto which was originally written for harp but seldom heard as such. Maybe the Vivaldi is a transcription but the lack of catalogue number for the concerto must be frustrating bearing in mind how many of the bloody things he wrote.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Michèle Ejnes has transcribed the Lute concerto RV 93 for harp, perhaps it is that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Experts are baffled as well.


I saw that discussion. I sampled a few videos on youtube but I just can't find it. I'd bet it's mislabeled. But the manufacturers and liner note writers didn't give us any clues.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

quack said:


> Michèle Ejnes has transcribed the Lute concerto RV 93 for harp, perhaps it is that.


Sorry man, it's certainly not that. I haven't yet been able to find a video that sounds like the tracks on the CD.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, based on sampling the largo movements of various concerti, so far I think I can eliminate RV #s: 

93
128
157
178
180
210
217
230
234, 235
242
251
253
265
269
297
303
310
325
331, 332
356
386
389
394 - 396
398
413
425
433 - 437, 
443
461
511 - the largo movement sounds a lot like this, but the other movements don't
516
519
522
531 - 533
535
540
545
548, 549, 
552
555
558, 559, 560 
564-565
571
576
580

We're about to find out just how crazy I am...

It has to have an Allegro - Largo - Allegro structure...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

See you in the New Year, then. Happy hunting, Science!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I tell ya what, that's enough for tonight. I will try again later!

Jeremy Marchant's post frightens me....


----------

